# New Pumilio



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok, here they are. Four in total. Two tanks, each with two frogs. As of right now they are 2.0.2. 

*Tank 1*

*Male*


















*Frog one*




















*Tank 2*

*Male*


















*Frog two*


















Sorry about the bad pics. I didn't want to go bothering them right after I put them in their new homes. I'll post some better pics in the next few days.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Your killing me!

AMAZING!

Get them breeding them come find me!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck with em. they look great...i'll take some too! 

It might be good if the people who got these could hold back froglets and put together probable pairs to give them more of a chance of getting established by people if no further imports come in.


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

Of course, I want to be in the top 50 in the waiting line. So mark me down. Now that I am done being selfish, i'll tell you they are beautiful, and I hope you plan on taking pictures at least every other day so we can see them!


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

> D. auratus ~Blue/Bronze~
> D. auratus ~Kuna Yala~
> D. imitator
> D. leucomelas
> ...


Mystery Pumilio  ...Good one!

Any more news on these guys that you heard about? They sure are beautiful!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Awesome looking frogs. You stole the best ones :evil: I got some in yesterday from Marcus and Valentina too. They were in such great shape, I had two calling right away. 

Here are some of mine:


























[/url]


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Local Floridians get first dibs lol. Those are the ones I really liked in the SNDF ad. I like the one with the very dark reticulation, 'Frog Two'. I gotta agree with Dave, they gotta get established so shmos like me can get some. Good luck with them!


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Very, very nice looking! Hope they do well for you! 

Kristen


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, more pics will come..but even better. I just watched frog 1(male and frog 2 court. She came running up to him like a drunken prom date.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Awsome....cant wait to get my froglets  After kyle ofcourse ;(


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

mine are coming in on thurs, can't wait to pick them up


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Donald great looking frogs !



I agree with Dave , Pairs should be established well first.


Id definately be interested in a pair down the road. 




TODD


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Mystery pumilio... lol. Come on now, lets give them a nice generic name! Orange & Grey Speckleds anyone?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> Mystery pumilio... lol. Come on now, lets give them a nice generic name! Orange & Grey Speckleds anyone?


...come on now...whatever happened to "strawberry arrow frog" :lol: 

Just kidding of course!

Those are some awesome looking frogs!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Valentina and Marcus pretty much told me there wouldn't be any site data, so we need to make something up. How about "Pierna Manchada" Pumilio or "Desconocido Conocido" Pumilio, which mean "Speckled Leg" Pumilio or "Name Unknown" Pumilio. We need to think of something fun, I kind of get sick of the generic "blue" frog.


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments.
Corey, I labeled them that way as a joke, but you know that if I had given them any "correct" sort of label, you'd be the first to chime in that we can't "correctly" name them, lol :wink: I'm not too keen on the idea of labeling them by color. How can we be sure what is a different morph, and what is just color variation in the same morph. Look at man creeks, some have greyish legs, some have blueish legs..some are orangish some are reddish..and don't forget lighting and camera. Anyways, I do agree that some classification needs to be put in place, I just don't feel that color and pattern is a good choice. My $.02


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

Its got to be "another" name that looks like it sounds one way, but when you hear somebody say it, that knows how to pronounce it, it sounds totally different.

Those were my choice in the add, that is, if I had a chance in h*** of getting some of them :wink: ....... Anyways, Congrats on those gorgeous pums, best of luck in getting them established


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

How bout "Christobalish" or "Christobalesc" or eh something like that


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

How about "the frog formerly known as..." :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

How about Pseudobol? Like, false Christobol.

Or we need to make a freakin' grid and just give each morph a spot on the freakin' grid. Like the first ones could be A1, then the 2nd ones could be A2 and on and on...


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

Christo-faux-bol? El pumilio numero 5? or perhaps on a different note, poke-a-dottie-orange-and-green froggie!

Pick one of those three. I chose the number 5 since it seems to be a number that most people have no resentment about. Good luck with your choice! :wink:


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Are we sure that some of the color variations are not the same morph?

We need to name these guys fast. We need to make it easy to remember, but not too easy that people mis-label ("Was my pumillio an A1 or A11, I can't remember"). And color names just won't work as has been mentioned before.

Since these guys are "farmed raised", I would expect more imports.


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok, well bad news. The one I thought was a female, is actually another male.  So now here's the count 2.0.2



*Male*










*Male* Also the second fattest and largest one I have


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Definately a male huh?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like a female to me... :wink:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

lol, but there are more than one morph coming in that could get both those names  Also, they could be confused as locality names (they have that sort of ring to them). I'd aviod using any name that references an actual locality, or sounds like one (tho that would be a kick in the pants having a smuggler trying to find "Desconocido Conocido" on a map :lol: I don't think it matters if its fun or not, as long as it is descriptive and correct.

Within the morph there will be some variation, but if you look at the frogs with "color" names they still pretty much work... the reds (BriBris, even tho CBs often bordered on brown), the orange and greens (orange varied, spotting varying, but they basically had orangish body color with greenish legs). "Orange" bastis range from almost yellow orange to basically a red, but we still call that range orange. 

In this hobby morphs have gotten names 3 ways:
a) Color/pattern - reds, blues, greens, blue jeans, strawberries, orange and greens
b) locality (obviously can't go with this one)
c) named after people (remember patricias? Named after one of the importers - locality unknown, but who would we name these after?)


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

KeroKero said:


> but who would we name these after?)


How about Donald?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> In this hobby morphs have gotten names 3 ways:
> a) Color/pattern - reds, blues, greens, blue jeans, strawberries, orange and greens
> b) locality (obviously can't go with this one)
> *c) named after people (remember patricias? Named after one of the importers - locality unknown, but who would we name these after?)*


Well in that case we could always call one of the morphs 'Valentina' :wink: 

Bill


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

If he becomes the one to establish those frogs, I guess we will have to call them the 'Donald' pumilio whenever they're sold/bought. But the 'Valentina' sounds a little more...nevermind.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm all about the Valentina name. Thats a darn good idea Bill.

Of course, the grid thing could work out too...

Go withe Valentina!!


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Valentina sounds nice, but is there someone in particular that name refers to?

Dendrobates pumilio 'Valentina'

I like it.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

lol, but which of the new morphs gets that name? the orange w/ grey/blue legs and speckling like the ones pictured?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

RGB, Valentina is Marcus Breece's wife's name. She a very nice lady with the coolest freakin' accent.

Corey,

I think the first ones pictured on page 1 of this post would fit "Valentina" nicely. Don't you??


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I vote for "Valentina" as well, her and I joked about that on the phone when I asked if they were going to try to name them. We should start a poll to decide!


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

So... does this mean that I don't get any frogs named after me?  Cause when you think about it..Her name applies to every frog that came in..Let me have these(should I even get them to breed) LOL. Give her some name to some prettier ones :lol:


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

If you get them to breed successfully maybe we can name the line after you. Kind of like the Phil Tan line, but your's will be the Donald (Insert your last name) line!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree with the line thing too. It could be the Donald line of the "Valentina" morph of pumilio.

Honestly, the importers should be naming the morphs, but maybe we can convince them.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

It didn't seem like they were too worried about naming them when they put them in the classifieds. I guess someone should check with them though.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

No more talk, just people post more pics of some other imports.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

alright... so my 4 arrived this morning at 10:48. i just put them into their temp tanks and snapped a few quick pics.

Temp tanks:

















Frogs

























One already exploring its new home


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

All of those are nice frogs. 

I'm wondering who got the #6 morph. Those are the ones I want.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

Is now a comfirmed male


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I will take pics soon, I promise 

Rob


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Droooooool!!!!


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I hope the other one is a female, didn't show much interest though

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=ve886x


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a few. I will try to get some photos as well.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

NCSUdart, that video is awesome. Man, pums are some horny little bastards aren't they?? Haha.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

That video was VERY COOL, thanks! and congrats. Good luck on the female.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

How much did you all pay for them?


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Cool video, beautiful frogs...Hopefully mine arrive on Monday


----------

